# Red gum



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I am looking for some thing like the old school red gum rubber bands, even fakes, I am making a cedar fork for the old timer that lives down the road, that is what he used as a kid. any ideas?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Flat band will have them.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

thank you


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you just wanting the look I am getting ready to send your package to you and I have red golds gym band's I can put in if you want.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

thanks, I have Theraband red, is gold's thicker? He is an old rock chucker and would prefer to have the real deal if possible. I may have to get some old style latex from Bunny Buster.

Oh goody goody!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got some real old stuff Fred. Not much but enough to make a set for you. Little stiff but genuine. Perry at A+ may have some newer fresher stuff. I do have some awesome tan gum rubber though. You can always try Linatex from Simple-Shot. It's red and it's fast. The old man may like it!


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll try A+ I woul love to get him the real deal. They are becoming like adopted granny and gramps to the kids.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If Perry doesn't have them, I'll make you a set from that old stock i have.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I Love linatex has the old school look and great life. Flatband got me hooked on the stuff. The tan Gum Rubber bands FB makes are top notch too. will put nothing else on my vintage Wham O and Victor...


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks flatband just ordered some from A+


----------

